# Post some pic's of your frog rooms!



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

Hi Guys and Gals,


I will be moving to a larger house (from a small apartment) soon and will be starting a frog room (wifes orders) just want some ideas to get me started and I know theres alot of people here who have frog rooms so lets get some pics up if nothing else it's an oppertunity to gloat hehe


----------



## AZDR_A (Mar 20, 2004)

*Frog room*

Congrats on getting into a larger home! Having a Frog room makes things so nice. Although with the frog room, I still have tanks in every room of the house, including the kids bedroom, lol!

My biggest advice would be to not have any carpet. My floor is concrete, as it's a third car garage converted to a room w/ ac. We had our frog room in the house a long time ago, with carpet, and it was so hard to get the room clean, and were couldn't move the racks as easily. 

Here is a couple pics of our frog room! I love having the racks on wheels!


----------



## asydabass (Jul 12, 2005)

Ok, so my eyes just went from blue to green with envy. Beautiful!


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

very nice thanks for the tips. were renting until we find a house to purchase so carpet might not be in my control. as i told my wife and our realator I dont care about the rest of the house just give me a big airy basement and i will be good.


----------



## steelcube (Mar 17, 2004)

nice setup Amanda.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

No pics at the moment...
But my "frog room" is a 7'x7'walk in closet...I appreciate the little room, but would MUCH rather prefer to have an apartment big enough to have all my frogs in living areas...it's much nicer to sit and gaze in the vivs from the couch, than to stand in the frog room...just my opinion.


----------



## audioandroid (Mar 13, 2005)

has anyone set-up an outdoor shed for thier frogs? in thinking of doing this and understand that climate controling it may be a b*$ch. i figure i'd have to insulate it and then ad a airconditioner and a heater since im in Florida. just wondering if anyone has had success with this?


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

Dancing frogs said:


> No pics at the moment...
> But my "frog room" is a 7'x7'walk in closet...I appreciate the little room, but would MUCH rather prefer to have an apartment big enough to have all my frogs in living areas...it's much nicer to sit and gaze in the vivs from the couch, than to stand in the frog room...just my opinion.


I have one viv that she likes enough to have in the living room but the rest are on a rack which she say's need to be in a room that is out of site to people who just pop over and dont share my love of frogs plus witha 15 month old girl running around it's lot safer to have a room just for my frogs where she cant get to them un supervised.


----------



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

Not much, but a few tanks of frogs I really enjoy.




























The room is messy and I need to organize some tanks really badly.

Dave


----------



## asydabass (Jul 12, 2005)

Very nice Dave. I like how some of you landscaping is very sloped. Let me ask you; where did you get those lids? The two piece all glass with the black strip (hinge?) in the middle? Are those custom? Or can you buy them for a chain pet store. Lol, I haven't been into a petstore in so long I would have no clue :roll: 
Take care!


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

most aqurium store sell them and the work gr8 i have one on my pent tank


----------



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

*LIDS*

Actually I got them custom cut at Home Depot  . The black trim is just electrical tape. I do have some sweet lids on a few that Darren Meter made for me. I love them and will soon be converting all my lids to look like his.

Dave


----------



## asydabass (Jul 12, 2005)

LOL! I can see now that they are electrical tape. Fooled me. I assume they are FF proof; as I am the world's worst FF proofer. Looking good!


----------



## atomic_gnar (May 11, 2005)

wow great frog rooms everyone. Damn thats nice Amanda id love to get a lil frog room goin :lol:


----------



## rattler_mt (Apr 15, 2005)

pics of two rooms and both are using the same shelving. ive got one set and love it. Dave, AZDR_A if yah dont mind me asking how much did you pay for the basic stand with rollers? i think im getting ripped off a bit.


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

I have the same shelfs in the living room and paid $65 from BJ's wholesale club

i know there are more rooms out there get your pics up!


----------



## rattler_mt (Apr 15, 2005)

not really a room but here is my current setup right after getting the plastic on for the humidity tent for my Nepenthes and epiphytic Utrics and other odds and ends. the two tanks are for my frogs. the one on the right houses my tincs the one on the left is going to be tore down and redone like the tincs and will house my azureus in a month or so.


----------



## AZDR_A (Mar 20, 2004)

We pay $74 for the shelving at Costco. I have 6 right now, and can't wait to have more room to put another few in :lol:


----------



## rattler_mt (Apr 15, 2005)

the local hardware store is charging me $125 complete with rollers but they are a special order item way up here in the middle of nowhere. im going to look for them at a better price when i am out of town this weekend. i really like them but $125 is a bit steep.


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

just 2 rooms? come on guys show your stuff


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

*frog room*


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

*second try*

second try




































[/img]


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

Sports doc thanks for posting but i cant see the pics! just li box's with x

3 times a charm?


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

The pics show for me.


----------



## TopGunJags01 (Jul 31, 2004)

Here lets see if i can post them for you.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

My basement frog area:
There has been a rack added since this picture, and a cabinet for ffs.


----------



## jmcc000 (Apr 7, 2005)

Here are a few pics of mine. I am putting in new racks for more tanks. Its kind of under construction 
































"kitchen" area








Sorry its so messy


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

audioandroid, I believe I discussed a frog shed with you briefly at the FIRE show, I currently house my collection in a 8 x 10 x 9 (width, length, height) and it has worked well, but in this heat wave, it has been hitting 80 which is a little above the range I like, if the ac goes off, it would get hot very quick. It is insulated decently, but it could be better, tommorow I will be cordoning off about half of it so the ac does not have to work as hard, and before next summer when the shed will be completely filled with tanks I will upgrade acs. If you plan on doing it, insualte very well, polyethelyne sheeting works good, 4mil or thicker, to create a air pocket between the walls.


----------



## audioandroid (Mar 13, 2005)

yeah i remeber that...i imagine heating it would be similar to cooling it. any thoughts on keeping it heated?


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

Thanks jason and dont worry about the mess


----------



## TopGunJags01 (Jul 31, 2004)

The mess shows how dedicated you are to PDF, its cool i like it.


----------



## TonyT (Feb 16, 2004)

Geckguy,
I too have thought about converting a shed into a frog room. I think it would do well. What I would recomend though is to have atleast 2 window unit AC's. In case one should fail the other would start cooling until you could get that one fixed or replaced. I had an experience about a year or so ago where my central unit went out on my house while I was at work. It was only out for a few hours till I got home and I lost some of my favorite frogs due to a short period of exsposure to heat ( morospungas, mints, casteanoticas, and a few others). Just thought I would throw this out as food for thought. 

TonyT


----------



## atomic_gnar (May 11, 2005)

hey i have a question for you guys do u keep like pairs of each frog? and if so what are the dimensions of your tanks for a pair thanks and sorry to invade on the thread


----------



## Bry (Feb 18, 2004)

My frog room consists of 2 tanks, a 29 and a 20H that aren't even in the same room. LOL Then I have my FF cultures on a section of counter in my kitchen that I don't even use.


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

atomic_gnar said:


> hey i have a question for you guys do u keep like pairs of each frog? and if so what are the dimensions of your tanks for a pair thanks and sorry to invade on the thread


don't be afraid to start a new thread for a question, you get more responces that way anyways. but to give you a start, many people buy several juvenile frogs (4-6 or so), and raise them in say a 10 gallon tank. as they grow, you watch their behavior and eventually be able to determine what sex they are. then you pick one male and one female to keep, and sell the rest. the pair should breed fine in a 10 gallon. that's just one way of doing things.


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

I use a space heater for heating it, it is 4 feet long with a built in thermostat, and I have a fan blowing across it and several more around the perimeter of the room just to keep everythig close to the same temperature. There is probably only about a month per year that I need to use it. I got this model because it has a thermostat but it is bulky, I imagine a smaller heater such as the one vornado makes would work quite well, but if possible find one with a thermostat and an automatic shutoff. Also be sure you electrical can handle such a large load in addition to what is already on, most of the heaters I found draw 1500 watts.


----------



## audioandroid (Mar 13, 2005)

jacob, any pics of your shed?


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Next time in tampa, you gotta give me a sneak view at your shed!


----------



## Darren Meyer (May 22, 2004)

here are a few shots of my frog room ,
Enjoy !








Orange terribilis and A zaparo 55 tanks









Trivi 55 and others 
[url="http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b219/darrenmeyer/100_2011.jpg"]http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b219/ ... 0_2011.jpg[/url]
























tadpole boxes , fruit flys , plants and cobalt tank !!
















the 60 vert was just added post new pictures when I'm able and feeling better 
Enjoy , 
Happy frogging ,
Darren Meyer


----------



## jmcc000 (Apr 7, 2005)

Awesome setup Darren!! Will a 55 gallon fit on one of those racks, or does it hang off?
Jason


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2005)

That's wicked awesome Darren!


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2005)

sooo many fruit flies!!! You must cook up a batch of ff media every day. 
What kind of FF do you prefer???


----------



## Darren Meyer (May 22, 2004)

the 55's do hang over just a bit ,but they do fit !! As far as ff's go I make 12 cultures every 10 or 12 days in mason jars . And still have plenty to give to local folks in need of fly's . NW power mix is used for media and I mostly culture gliders .
Happy frogging ,
Darren Meyer


----------



## aattea (Aug 31, 2004)

Here's my frog room. The room itself is on the 2nd floor and is about 8x12. Things have changed a bit, but I'm both too inept and too lazy to take more recent photos.

Main displays (brazilian tincs, mint terriblis, basitimentos, imitators). Tanks are all about 20x20x25









The rack stuck into the corner has grow out tanks for offspring









Left side (auratus, tricolor, patricia tincs, H. alboguttatus and coleonyx mitratus)









Right side (fish, froglets). There is now a new tank with some panguana lamasi!









I don't have pictures of an island featuring 2 thirty gallon tanks for larger froglets or my 'mini-greenhouse', but maybe I'll get to it over the winter. Overall, it isn't too much, but it sure takes a lot of time!

Thanks,
AAA


----------



## jmcc000 (Apr 7, 2005)

Nice setup AAA. Where did you get that poster over your fish tank?
Jason


----------



## MJ (Jun 16, 2005)

Wow darren your frog room is awsome! I have now decided to model my room of of yours hope ypu dont mind :wink: 

dave from ed's was in the chat room yesterday and he said your room was the best he's seen and he was right. hope your foot gets better soon.


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

Man, keep this pictures coming. I think one of the fun things about keeping frogs is seeing other people's setups. Seeing other people's solutions to things and also getting ideas and inspiration from each other. Whenever I get a chance to visit someone elses setup I just love it. Thanks to everyone who has posted so far.


----------



## rleyh (Jun 21, 2005)

Darren,

Is your standard small tank a 15 high? Or can you tell us the size of your tanks?

I just started using the 15 high instead of 10's for smaller tanks to make room for the height of plants.

Rob


----------



## Nuggular (Apr 8, 2005)

Holy flurkin shmitt Darren. That is just amazing. I dont have near as many tanks.

I will go take some pics of my frog room at lunch and post them soon.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

*tanks*

yes, Darren...let us know what size those tanks are. 20 extrahigh?

Shawn


----------



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

here is my room very small i only have 13 frogs and 120 orchids but lots of room


----------



## Darren Meyer (May 22, 2004)

thanks all for the complments . The majority of my tanks for "thumbnail tanks are infact 18 talls ,petsmart 18.99 each . Made by All Glass . the tinc species are all housed in 20 gal standards . Trivis and terribilis and zaparo are in 55's . 
It's alot of work . And right now I'm unable to do much in there , so my GF and has to do most of it , Dave had to do my tads for me last night ,took the poor guy over 2 hours to do them all !! Felt bad , thanks Dave and Steph !!!!!
Happy frogging 
Darren Meyer


----------



## rleyh (Jun 21, 2005)

Nice price for the 18 talls. I just paid $27 for 15 talls from PetSmart. Glass must be more expensive on the East coast? That hurts!

Rob


----------



## aattea (Aug 31, 2004)

Jason, the poster if from the National Aquarium in Baltimore. It is pretty much a requirement for any dartfrog enthusiast.

Thanks,
AAA


----------

